# Lelit Bianca Leak: What's this part called?



## blankets (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi,

I noticed a leak this morning underneath the drip tray. I popped the top and it looks like the service boiler tube connector to the drip tray(?) has failed. What are the blue connectors called? I'm assuming the fix is simply to replace connector and reattach the three tubes.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I think they are referred to as a 'hose "Y" connector". You just need to make sure you buy those suitable for silicone hoses of the specific inner diameter.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Where did you get your machine from? Did you contact them?


----------



## blankets (Feb 17, 2019)

Bellabarista, already sent an email. I was just hoping to get ahead of their response to reduce coffee downtime 

edit: I found the parts diagram, "Lelit MC532 Y Joint Pipe".


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd get some brass ones from ebay only £3, I can't remember if their are 6 or 8mm ID but both are available on the bay.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6mm-Brass-Barb-Y-Piece-Splitter-Hose-Connector-Air-Fuel-Water-etc/202661089389?hash=item2f2f8ad06d:g:xtIAAOSwPPtcwEjH

Seems pointless putting a plastic one back in.


----------



## blankets (Feb 17, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> I'd get some brass ones from ebay only £3, I can't remember if their are 6 or 8mm ID but both are available on the bay.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6mm-Brass-Barb-Y-Piece-Splitter-Hose-Connector-Air-Fuel-Water-etc/202661089389?hash=item2f2f8ad06d:g:xtIAAOSwPPtcwEjH
> 
> Seems pointless putting a plastic one back in.


 Thanks as always. The failed Y join has completely disintegrated in the tubes, making it hard to pull out. Would you recommend replacing the tubing? If yes, any ideas on size, and where from? I'm assuming it doesn't need to be food safe.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

No, you can easily remove those bits from the tubing. Just (carefully) use a coarse threaded wood screw to go gently into the plastic buts then use pliers to pull the screw and plastic out. If the tubes are long enough you may be able to simply snip off the ends if you have to.

If the plastic is disintegrated a larger coarse threaded wood screw can be screwed behind the bits again making it possible to remove them.

P.S. If you have no screws, try a wine corkscrew.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

This is quite unusual but not impossible to happen (the destruction of the Y type connector). I suspect someone greased it with the wrong lubricant and plasticised the plastic Y connector that resulted in the breakage. I might be wrong but I cannot see any other factor contributing, it is not under pressure or any other strains.

The copper Y connector will resolve it, lubricant or not.


----------



## blankets (Feb 17, 2019)

Ok, all done. Top tip about the threaded screw @DavecUK. It was faffy and I had to take the panel off to get access to the last tube, but I'll leave it off until the new connector arrives. The original part was a 5/32 (4mm) tefen, I've got 2x brass 3/16" (5mm) ID Y Hose Repair Connectors on the way. I figure I'll replace the other, given I've no confidence in the part.









@John Yossarian It was discoloured, at the break point, so maybe. There's a post on home-barista about the same failure. Here's the solution the latest Bianca's are shipping with, so perhaps it's a known issue.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Suppose this would also apply to the MaraX? Looking at Dave's review it seems they are using the plastic Y connectors too. Not sure if Lelit might have upgraded them to copper in latest batches.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's unusual for the plastic (nylon) connectors to fail so soon. Often they are fine decades later. That said, I prefer brass. It's something I don't worry about because the connectors can be had for pennies. I was surprised it was 5mm ID, usually these bits are 6mm, or of course some are 4mm.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for this thread by connector has also failed , so this was very helpful


----------



## blankets (Feb 17, 2019)

For those looking for 5mm replacements I used this site https://www.thehosemaster.co.uk/y-hose-repair-connector/


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Part replaced , leak fixed.

now getting excessive steam constantly into the drip tray . Not from the opv but from the nipple 

pointers on where to start .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Part replaced , leak fixed.
> 
> now getting excessive steam constantly into the drip tray . Not from the opv but from the nipple
> 
> pointers on where to start .


 Doctors....see what they say. If the nurse can steam a latte with it....then it's probably a visit to hospital!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Doctors....see what they say. If the nurse can steam a latte with it....then it's probably a visit to hospital!


 Thanks but anymore practical advice ...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Thanks but anymore practical advice ...


 Honestly, If I knew the part you were talking about. I would be happy to help. Try turning the steam boiler off, does the constant flow of steam stop?

If it does then it could be from 2 fittings, the vacuum breaker or the safety valve. Check which ones have tubes leading to the drip tray (may have changed since I last reviewed it), if only one does you found your problem. If they both do, remove each tube in turn (from the fittings on top of the steam boiler and see which fitting hisses.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I had steam being released from my anti vac valve into the drip tray. Not a huge amount but enough that the pump kicked in every 30mins to top the boiler up.

Took the anti vac valve out and the gasket was knackered. Replaced it. No further problems.


----------



## blankets (Feb 17, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> Part replaced , leak fixed.
> 
> now getting excessive steam constantly into the drip tray . Not from the opv but from the nipple
> 
> pointers on where to start .


 Did you get it sorted? Any video of the issue?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

blankets said:


> Did you get it sorted? Any video of the issue?


 It was like throwing a sausage down the middle of the M1....


----------

